# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ضفائر المعلومات ...

## شيرين عابدين

*لماذا تظهر العين حمراء عند التصوير؟*

وذلك لأن ضوء الفلاش سريع جداً وأسرع من أن يقوم بؤبؤ العين بالإغلاق عندما تكون الكاميرا قريبة بالذات ، لذلك فإن كمية كبيرة من الضوء تنفذ من خلال البؤبؤ إلى العين وينعكس بعد ذلك من قاع العين ويخرج من البؤبؤ وبالتالي فإن الكاميرا تصور إنعكاس الضوء.


وأما سبب اللون الأحمر فيعود إلى عنصرين ، العنصر الأول انعكاس الضوء عبر الدم الواقع في مؤخرة العين كما أن العين تمتص الموجات القصيرة وتحرر الطويلة والعنصر الثاني يتفاوت بين البشر وهو ما يجعل اللون الأحمر يتفاوت بينهم كذلك.

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله!
دائمًا تتحفينا بمعلومات علمية منوعة
بارك الله فيكِ أختي الفاضلة.




> والعنصر الثاني يتفاوت بين البشر وهو ما يجعل اللون الأحمر يتفاوت بينهم كذلك.


هل المقصود أن بعض الناس تمتص أعينهم كمية أكبر من الموجات القصيرة فتظهر العين أكثر احمرارًا؟

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> ما شاء الله!
> دائمًا تتحفينا بمعلومات علمية منوعة
> بارك الله فيكِ أختي الفاضلة.
> 
> 
> 
> هل المقصود أن بعض الناس تمتص أعينهم كمية أكبر من الموجات القصيرة فتظهر العين أكثر احمرارًا؟


وبارك فيك أيتها الكريمة !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

... وجدت هيئة البحوث الطبية في الولايات المتحدة
 أن سرطان جديد قد يصيب الانسان تسببه مادة "نيترو أكسيد الفضة".
 كلما قمت بشراء بطاقات إعادة شحن او بطاقات الاتصال
 ...لا تقم بحكها بواسطة الظفر لأنها تحتوي على طلاء 'الفضة أكسيد النتروجين'
 ويمكن أن يسبب سرطان الجلد.

 أرجو نشر هذا الكلام والمساعده في نشر الوعى

----------


## شيرين عابدين

* 
 
 لقد صمم الخوارزمي هذه الأرقام حسب أعداد الزوايا لكل رقم، فالرقم واحد له زاوية واحدة وهكذا كما يظهر في الصورة. أما الصفر فهو مستدير ليدل على عدم وجود الزوايا.

إن من المعروف لدينا بأن الأرقام المتداولة حاليا في الغرب هي في الأصل عربية ابتكرها العالم المسلم محمد بن موسى الخوارزمي مؤسس علم الجبر إلاأنها لم تحظ بإنتشار واسع في عالمنا العربي وإنتشرت فيما بعد في الأندلس والمغرب العربي ومن هناك إنتشرت في أوروبا وفي جميع أنحاء العالم.
 و الارقام التي نستخدمها الان هي ارقام هنديه *

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*الكثير منا يتساءل لماذا إذا تثاؤب شخص يتثاءب الذي بجانبه؟ 
*
التثاؤب هو انعكاس تنفسي معين، 
هدفه زيادة جريان الدم الواصل إلى المخ وتوسيع بعض الشعيرات الدموية، 
وفتح بعض الحويصلات الهوائية المسدودة في الرئتين، 
وعامة هو يؤدي إلى حالة نشاط مؤقتة.. بالتالي يحدث دائماً مع الأشخاص المنهكين .. 
أما عن سريانه بالعدوى فهي ظاهرة إشعاع سايكوفيزيائي شهيرة .. 
إن الحماس والخوف والتوتر والضحك كلها عواطف تنتقل بالإشعاع السايكوفيزيائي، 
يكفي أن يتوتر الجالسون معك حتى تتوتر.. 
شاهد معهم رواية مضحكة لا تروق لك كثيراً.. 
بمجرد أن يضحكوا تضحك أنت ولا تدري لهذا سبباً.. بالإضافة .. 
يقول اوليفية فالوسينسكي طبيب خبير في موضوع التثاؤب. 
هناك قول مأثور يؤكد أن المتثائب الجيد يصيب 7 آخرون بعدواه . 
وقد تمكن الأمريكي روبيرت بروفين ، أستاذ علم النفس في جامعة ماريلاند ، من تثبيت هذا القول عبر سلسة 
من التجارب أجراها على طلابة ، 
  لقد أرغمهم على مشاهده شريط فيديو عن التثاؤب ودون ملاحظاته . 
فتبين له أن الرؤية تؤدى دورا أساسيا في نقل العدوى . 
بيد أن مشاهده فم يتثاءب لا يثير أي رده فعل عند الآخر ، إذا كان باقي وجه المتثائب مغطى بقناع. 
من المعروف أيضا أن الأطفال وقبل سن العامين . لا يتأثرون بتثاؤب الآخرين . 
والسبب يعود إلى أن العدوى تنتقل من خلال الفص الجبهي غير المتكون بعد عند الأطفال في تلك السن.

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

معلومات جميلة أختي الفاضلة 
باركَ الله فيك وأكرمكِ

----------


## شيرين عابدين

بارك الله فيك أم حمزة الكريمة !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*
* 
إعجاز القران الكريم فى قول الله تعالى

  ( كلا لئن لم ينته لنسفعاً بالناصية * ناصية كاذبة خاطئة )


 
 لماذا قال الله عز وجل
 ( ناصية كاذبة خاطئة )

 في كتابه (وغداً عصر الإيمان) يقول الشيخ عبد المجيد الزنداني
 بخصوص سورة العلق :
 كنت أقرأ دائما قول الله تعالى
 (كلا لئن لم ينته لنسفعاً بالناصية * ناصية كاذبة خاطئة).

 والناصية هي مقدمة الرأس
 وكنت أسأل نفسي وأقول يا رب اكشف لي هذا المعنى
 لماذا قلت ناصية كاذبة خاطئة؟
 وتفكرت فيها وبقيت أكثر من عشر سنوات وأنا في حيرة
 أرجع إلى كتب التفسير فأجد المفسرين يقولون :
 المراد ليست ناصية كاذبة وإنما المراد معنى مجازي وليس حقيقيا
 فالناصية هي مقدمة الرأس لذلك أطلق عليها صفة الكذب
 (في حين أن المقصود صاحبها)
 واستمرت لدي الحيرة إلى ان يسر الله لي بحثا عن الناصية قدمه عالم كندي
 ( وكان ذلك في مؤتمر طبي عقد في القاهرة )
 قال فيه : منذ خمسين سنة فقط تأكد لنا أن جزء المخ الذي تحت الجبهة مباشرة "الناصية" هو المسئول عن الكذب والخطأ
 وانه مصدر اتخاذ القرارات
 فلو قطع هذا الجزء من المخ الذي يقع تحت العظمة مباشرة فإن صاحبه لا تكون له إرادة مستقلة ولا يستطيع أن يختار
 ولأنها مكان الاختيار قال الله تعالى :
 (لنسفعا بالناصية)
 أي نأخذه ونحرقه بجريرته
 وبعد أن تقدم العلم أشواطا وجدوا أن هذا الجزء من الناصية في الحيوانات ضعيف وصغير
 (بحيث لا يملك القدرة على قيادتها وتوجيهها)
 وإلى هذا يشير المولى سبحانه وتعالى:
 (ما من دابة إلا هو آخذ بناصيتها)

 وجاء في الحديث الشريف:
 "اللهم إني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك".
 ولحكمة إلهية شرع الله أن تسجد هذه الناصية وأن تطأطئ له

 سبحان الله

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*شعرك.. يدل على عادات نومك واستيقاظك*

اكتشفت دراسة علمية أجراها فريق من الباحثين اليابانيين أنه بالإمكان معرفة الأشخاص الذين يصحون من النوم باكرا وأولئك الذين يتأخرون في الاستيقاظ من خلال تحليل شعرهم، وذلك بعد توصل الباحثين إلى معرفة جينة (مورثة) في جذور الشعر لها تأثير نشط في هذا المجال. فريق الباحثين العامل تحت إشراف البروفسور ماكوتو أكاشي، من جامعة ياماغوشي اليابانية، حلل جينات وراثية موجودة في مكان الشعر المنزوع تعرف بـ«جينات الساعة البيولوجية»، وتبين له من التحليل أن هذه الجينات تلعب دورا فاعلا في التحكم في الساعة الداخلية للإنسان. ولقد لاحظ فريق الباحثين تأخر وقت نشاط جينات «الساعة البيولوجية» بنحو خمس ساعات لدى العمال الذين يغيرون نوبات عملهم بشكل مستمر عن أولئك الذين يعملون نهارا بشكل ثابت. ويأمل الفريق الآن استخدام هذه الطريقة غير الجراحية في معالجة المرضى الذين يعانون الأرق وأنواعا أخرى من اضطرابات النوم.
 نتائج هذه الدراسة المثيرة نشرتها، أمس، مجلة «بروسيدنغز» التابعة للأكاديمية الأميركية للعلوم، ومن الجدير بالإشارة، أن العلماء كانوا قد تعرفوا منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات على جينات «الساعة البيولوجية» (أو الحيوية) التي تنظم مواعيد نشاط أعضاء الجسم بشكل متبادل بمساعدة البروتينات. أما مركز توجيه هذا النشاط فيقع في الدماغ، ومن شأن إصابة هذه «الساعة» بالاضطراب التسبب في تنشيط عمل أحد أجهزة الجسم في الوقت «الخطأ»، مما يؤدي إلى متاعب جسدية. ويعد العاملون في نوبات عمل متغيرة الأكثر عرضة للإصابة بسلسلة من الأمراض بسبب اختلال «ساعتهم البيولوجية».

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لماذا ندور حول الكعبة عكس عقارب الساعة؟
 ﻿                                                        

 




سؤال  يدور بخلد الكثيرين .. لماذا ندور حول الكعبه عكس عقارب الساعه؟ 

مع اننا فى جميع عبادتنا نبدأ باليمين 

... نسلم باليمين 

نأكل باليمين 

ندخل المسجد باليمين 

كل امورنا نبدأها باليمين 

فما الحكمة من ذلك 

و قال اهل العلم ان القلب فى الانسان ناحية اليسرى 

فنحن عندما نطوف عكس عقارب الساعه فيكون القلب اقرب ما يكون ناحيه الكعبة 

*والعلم الحديث اثبت اشياء تؤكد اهميه الطواف عكس عقارب الساعة*

فالدم داخل الانسان يبدأ دورته عكس عقارب الساعة 

والالكترونات والنوى تدور عكس عقارب الساعة 

فاذا خرجنا عن نطاق الارض وجدنا القمر يدور حول الارض عكس عقارب الساعة 

والارض تدور حول الشمس عكس عقارب الساعة 

والكواكب تدور حول الشمس عكس عقارب الساعة 

والشمس بمجموعتها تدور حول المجره عكس عقارب الساعة 

والمجرات بأكملها تدور عكس عقارب الساعه 

اي انه عندما نطوف حول الكعبة نطوف مع الكون كله 

نسبح الله فى اتجاه واحد 

وتتوحد جميع مخلوقات الله بتسبيح الله سبحانه وتعالى 

وعندما نطوف بالكعبة فاننا نكون بذلك قد طفنا فى الارض التى 

طاف بها انبياء الله جميعا من آدم عليه السلام 

الى سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*الخنفساء حانوتى عالم الحشرات!!!!!!!
  .
  .
  .
  .
...  .
  .
  لا تستغرب كثيراً من هذة المعلومة .. فهى كذلك

 و تعال معى لنرى ما تفعله هذه الحشرة و أسبابه

 فهي عندما تجد حيوان ميت

 و لو كان يكبرها حجماً مثل فأر ميت

 فإنها تبدأ عملها على الفور

 و تحفر الأرض تحته مباشرة حتى يسقط في الحفرة

 و ينهال عليه التراب
  ..
  ...
  ....
  و السؤال الآن لماذا تصنع ذلك؟؟؟!!!!!

 السبب و راء هذا النشاط الغير عادى

 إلى أن أنثى الخنفساء تضع بيضها في هذا القبر الحديث

 حتى عندما تفقس يرقاتها تجد غذائها من اللحم متوفر

 فسبحان الذى هداها لهذا .. سبحانك ربـــــ♥ـــــى*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

* حقائق علمية حول عملية العطس*
 
 
  
لماذا نقول الحمدلله بعد العطاس ؟

 جـ : الحكمه من قول "الحمدلله" بعد العطسة لأن القلب يتوقف عن النبض خلال
 ...
 العطاس
 ...
 والعطسه سرعتها 100كلم في الساعه

 وإذا عطست بشده من الممكن أن تكسر ضلع من أضلاعك

 وإذا حاولت إيقاف عطسة مفاجئة من الخروج ، فإنه يؤدي إلى إرتداد الدم في الرقبه

 أو الرأس ومن ثم إلى الوفاة

 وإذا تركت عيناك مفتوحتان أثناء العطاس ، من المحتمل أن تخرج من محجريها ..

 وللعلم . اثناء العطسه تتوقف جميع أجهزة الجسم التنفسي والهظمي والبولي وبما

 فيها القلب رغم ان وقت العطسه ( ثانيه او الجزء من الثانيه) وبعدها تعمل إن

أراد الله لها أن تعمل و كأنه لم يحصل شيء .

 لذلك كان حمد الله تعالى هو شكر لله على هذه النجاة !!!

 فسبحــــــــان الله العظيـــــــــم

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*لماذا نذبح ولا نخنق او نصعق الحيوان في الإسلام ؟*

* معجزة الذبح في الاسلام

سؤال : دكتور جون ... لو قُطعت العروق الدموية التي في مقدمة الرقبة عند الحيوان فما الذي يحدث لهذا الحيوان ؟؟

ـ الدكتور : ما يحدث علمياً للحيوان أو الإنسان عند قطع العروق الدموية الموجودة في مقدمة الرقبة ، هو إصابة هذا الكائن الحي بالإغماء فوراً ...
...
ثم قام الدكتور بإعطاء مثال لذلك فقال لو تم خنق أحد الأشخاص من رقبته ، وضُغط عليها قليلاً فإنه سرعان ما يصاب بدوار شديد وعدم تركيز ، وذلك لصعوبة وصول الدماء إلى المخ ، وإذا زادت مدة الضغط على الرقبة يفقد الإحساس ويصاب بالإغماء.

سؤال : إذاً ... قطع العروق الدموية الموجودة في مقدمة الرقبة عند الحيوان المذبوح وإخراج الدماء لخارج جسم الحيوان يُفقده الوعي؟الدكتور: نعم ... بالطبع .

سؤال : إذاً هل يشعر الحيوان المذبوح بأي آلام بعد قطع الرقبة مباشرة ؟ الدكتور : بالطبع لا فهو فاقد للوعي تماماً. سؤال :إذاً لماذا يقوم بأداءهذه الحركات التشنجيةالتي توحي بأنه يتألم ؟؟

الدكتور : لأن عند قطع هذه العروق الدموية مع عدم كسر عظام رقبة الحيوان المذبوح وهذا ما يحدث تماماً في طريقة الذبح الإسلامية ، فإن تغذية المخ بالدماء تنقطع ، والدماغ لا يزال حي ، والجهاز العصبي الموجود في الرقبة من الخلف مازال متصل بكل أجهزة الجسم ، فيقوم الجهاز العصبي بإصدار إشارات إلى القلب وإلى العضلات وإلى الأحشاء ، وإلى جميع الخلايا الموجودة في جسم الحيوان لإرسال دماء إلى الدماغ.. 

وهنا تتحرك الخلايا والأحشاء والعضلات في جميع أجزاء جسم الحيوان تحركات تشنجية تقوم من خلالها بدفع الدماء إلى القلب الذي يقوم بدوره بضخ الدماء إلى الدماغ ولكن الدماء تندفع خارج جسم الحيوان بدلاً من الصعود إلى المخ ، وذلك بسبب الأوردة المقطوعة في الرقبة ، وهكذا يظل الجهاز العصبي يعطي إشارات ، وأجهزة الجسم ترسل الدماء فتخرج خارج جسم الحيوان ، حتى يتم تصفية جسم الحيوان من الدماء الموجودة فيه 

 أما الفكرة الشائعة أن الحيوان يحس ويتألم عند ذبحه بهذه الطريقة فقد ثبت علمياً أن هذا الكلام خاطئ تماماً ، فكما ذكرنا بمجرد أن يتم قطع الأوردة الدموية يصاب الحيوان بالإغماء ويفقد الإحساس نهائياً ...

ـ سؤال : ولكن ... من الناحية الطبية ، هل من المصلحة أن تترك الدماء في جسد الحيوان دون تصفية ، أم أن تصفية جسد الحيوان من الدماء تعتبر أفضل ؟؟

ـ الدكتور : الدماء من أخصب البيئات لنمو الجراثيم ، كما أنها تحمل هي بنفسها مواد ضارة لجسم الإنسان ، ولو بقيت هذه الدماء في اللحوم بعد موت الحيوان مباشرة فإنها تكون بيئة صالحة وخصبة لنمو الجراثيم ، إلى جانب ما فيها من أمور كان لابد وأن تتخلص منها ...

ـ سؤال : فما رأيك في الطرق الأخرى لذبح الحيوانات وخصوصاً الطرق المستخدمة في أغلب البلاد الأوربية من ضرب الحيوان على رأسه حتى يصاب بالإغماء ثم القيام بذبحه بعد ذلك ؟؟

ـ الدكتور : هذه الطريقة لها عواقب خطيرة على صحة الإنسان ، وذلك لأن الحيوان إذا ضرب بهذا الشكل يموت موتاً بطيئاً ، وهذا الموت البطيء يكون سبباً في أن يفقد الغشاء المبطن للأمعاء الغليظة قدرته على حجز البكتريا الموجودة في الأمعاء الغليظة الموجودة في جسد الحيوان ، فتخترق البكتريا جسد الحيوان وتجد الدماء فتسبح فيها وتسير وتتفاعل معها حتى تنتشر في جسد الحيوان كله ، وأسلم طريقة لتناول لحوم خالية من الدماء والبكتريا هي بالتخلص من دماء هذا الحيوان وإخراجها منه

صوره توضيحيه
*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

سبحان الله وبحمده, سبحان الله العظيم.
 معلومات قيمة، بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*ذاكرة الغربان أفضل من البشر*
*  =================*
* 

 أكد باحثون يابانيون أن الغربان تتميز بذاكرة طويلة تسمح لها بتمييز وتذكر الألوان لسنة واحدة، وهو ما لايستطيع بعض البشر تذكره.
... 
وأفادت وكالة الأنباء اليابانية "كيودو" أن فريق باحثين من جامعة أوتسونوميا اكتشف ان لدي الغربان ذاكرة طويلة الأمد تسمح لها بتذكر وتمييز الألوان طوال سنة كاملة ما يسمح لها باختيار المستوعبات التي تحتوي على الطعام المخبأ بعد فترات متباعدة من الزمن.

 وقال شوي سوجيتا بروفيسور علم الحيوان في الجامعة الذي ترأس فريق البحث إنه "ليس سهلاً حتي بالنسبة إلى البشر تذكر معلومات بصرية تتعلق بالألوان طوال سنة"، طبقاً لما ورد بجريدة "الزمان".

 وأضاف أن "الغربان يمكن أن تكون أفضل من البشر في ما يتعلق ببعض نواحي الذاكرة".

يذكر أن النتائج تندرج في اطار دراسة تعدها شركة "شوبو الكتريك" التي تواجه مشكلة بسبب الأعشاش التي تبنيها الغربان علي أبراج الخطوط الكهربائية. وسبق وأن نجح علماء من بولندا في فك لغز انتشار الجوز في وسط أوروبا وربطه مع الغربان رغم أنه ليس من نباتاتها الأصلية.

 وقال الباحثون تحت اشراف ماجدالينا ليندا من جامعة ياجيلونيان في كراكاو في دراستهم التي نشرت في مجلة "بروسيدنجز ب" التابعة للأكاديمية الملكية للعلوم في بريطانيا، إن الغراب الأسود المعروف أيضا بالغراب المخادع هو الذي نشر بذور الجوز في هذه المناطق بعد أن تغلب عن جزء كبير من خوفه من الإنسان.

 وحسب العلماء فان هذا النوع من الغربان بدأ قبل نحو خمسين عاماً في تغيير سلوكه، حيث أصبح يتبع الإنسان الذي بدأ يزرع شجر الجوز بشكل متزايد في مستعمراته الجديدة منذ سنوات كثيرة.

 وقال الباحثون إن الغربان تميل لجمع عدد من بذور الجوز وإخفائها في التربة، وعندما تخفي الغربان مثل هذه البذور في حقل تم حرثه ولكنه لم يزرع من قبل الإنسان فإن ذلك يوفر ظروفاً مثالية لنمو الجوز.

 وأوضح الباحثون أن المزارعين ربما طردوا الغربان قبل أن تستعيد بذورها المخبأة مما جعل الغربان تخاف من الإنسان وتتجنب الاقتراب منه ومن حقوله.

 وتوقف المزارعون في الكثير من مناطق أوربا عن زراعة مساحات زراعية واسعة وذلك لمنع الفائض في الإنتاج وهو ما أدي مع تغير سلوك الغربان وبعدها عن الإنسان إلى انتشار شجر الجوز الذي أصبح يغزو مناطق مناطق زراعية لم تكن وطناً له.

 وأشار الباحثون الى أن الانسان نشر علي مدي الخمسمئة سنة الماضية الكثير من أنواع النباتات والحيوان خارج مناطقها الأصلية مع انتشار التجارة الدولية.*

----------


## مروة عاشور

معلومات بديعة وجديدة 

شكر الله لكِ شيرين.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*تأثير الألوان على الإنسان* *
* *
*
 *توصل العلماء بعد دراسة تأثيرات الألوان على المزاج والصحة وطريقة التفكير, إلى أن تفضيل لون معين* * على آخر يكمن في آلية تأثيره على مشاعر الإنسان وأحاسيسه.

**

وأوضح هؤلاء أن عين الإنسان تمتص الضوء وتحوله إلى شكل آخر من الطاقة تمكنه من رؤية اللون, وهذه الطاقة تؤثر حتى على الأشخاص المكفوفين وفاقدي البصر وعلى أحاسيسهم أيضا, حيث تعمل الطاقة الضوئية على تنشيط الغدتين النخامية والصنوبرية اللتين تنظمان إفراز الهرمونات وتؤثران على الأجهزة الفسيولوجية في الجسم. 

**

واكتشف الخبراء أن اللون الأحمر ينشط الجسم ويدفئه ويزيد معدل نبضات القلب والنشاط الموجي في الدماغ ومعدل التنفس, لذا يُنصح الأمهات باستخدام اللون الأحمر البرّاق باستمرار لتنشيط أدمغة أطفالهن, أما إذا كان الشخص مصابا بارتفاع ضغط الدم أو اضطرابات في جهازه الدوراني وأوعيته الدموية فينبغي له عدم استخدام الأحمر في حياته. 

ووجد الباحثون أن للون الزهري أوالوردي تأثير مهدئ وراخي للعضلات, وهو ما يفسر استخدامه في مداخل السجون والمستشفيات ومراكز الإدمان. أما اللون البرتقالي فهو مناسب لمن يعانون منالنحافة المرضية, لأنه يثير الشهية ويقلل الشعور بالتعب والإرهاق, أما البدناء أومن يمارسون أنظمة الحمية فعليهم تجنب هذا اللون قدر الإمكان.*  
 *

وبالمثل, يعتبراللون الأصفر منشط للذاكرة .. فإذا كنت تعاني من النسيان المتكرر فما عليك سوىاستخدام أدوات أو ملابس صفراء لتساعدك على التذكر , كما يعمل هذا اللون على رفع ضغط الدم ومعدل النبض ولكن ليس بدرجة نظيره الأحمر. 

ويعبر اللون الأخضر عن الربيع والبدايات الجديدة , ويعطي الشعور بالهدوء والراحة والمشاركة والأمل, كما أن له تأثير مهدئ ومسكن وراخي على الجسم والعقل, ويساعد الأشخاص المفرطين في الوزن, لأنه يساعد في التحكم بمشاعر التوتر والقلق الناتج عن حرمان النفس من الطعام والتحكم بالرغبة في الإفراط في الأكل
.*  
*

أما اللون الأزرق فهو لون آخر مهدئ وراخي للعضلات ومخفف للتوتر, ويعبر عن الأحلام السعيدة والسارة , كما يخفض ضغط الدم ونبضات القلب ومعدل التنفس, وله تأثير مبرِّد في الأجواء الحارة والرطبة, وقد أظهرت الكثير من الدراسات أن اللون الأزرق في الصفوف الدراسية يفيد الطلبة, لأنه يهدئهم ويخفف توترهم وخصوصا من يتميزون بسلوكيات عدوانية, وقد ثبت أن الأطفال سواء من المبصرين أو المكفوفين يتفاعلون بصورة متشابهة عند وجودهم في بيئة زرقاء اللون.

* *

وفسّرالباحثون أن تفضيل لون على آخر يعني أن الجسم بحاجة له أكثر من غيره, فيستجيب له بصورة إيجابية من خلال إثارة مظاهر النشاط والصحة والتفكير السليم.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

مضغ العلكة... أخطر من التدخين!
 

مضغ العلكة "أكثر العادات انتشارا التي تزيد ‏‏عن عادة التدخين الضار بالصحة والتي أصبحت جزءا من الظواهر الاجتماعية في كل ‏أنحاء العالم ".‏

لقد حذر الاطباء من الآثار السلبية لمضغ‏ ‏العلكة المستمر على الفك رغم الاعتقاد السائد لدى الجميع بأن له فوائد سواء ‏للهضم أو تعطير الفم أو تقوية عضلات الفك.‏ 


حيث يتم استخدام عضلات ومفاصل الفك تلقائيا في ‏الأكل والكلام وبلع الريق اكثر من 1500 مرة يوميا ويتضمن ذلك انقباض عضلات الفك‏ ‏حتى تنطبق الأسنان العلوية والسفلية على بعضها فيما أثبتت الأبحاث أن قوة العضة‏ ‏الواحدة المتولدة من إطباق الأسنان تعادل تسعة كيلو غرامات من القوة.

اما في حالة مضغ العلكة فان كمية الضغط المتولدة من هذه العضلات تكون‏ ‏كبيرة لدرجة أنها تصيب الفك بالتضخم والإجهاد وعدم الراحة والشد العضلي حيث ‏أن الأبحاث الحديثة أثبتت أن لدى عضلات الفك ذاكرة قوية للغاية.‏

أن ذلك يعنى "انه إذا تم التعود على مضغ العلكة لفترة طويلة فان العضلات ‏ ‏تستمر في الانقباض حتى من دونها مما يتسبب عنه الجز على الأسنان حتى من دون وجود ‏‏العلكة وبالتالي تنعدم فترة راحة العضلات والمفاصل الصدغية".‏

هناك عدة أعراض معروفة نتيجة الجز على الأسنان تتمثل في حدوث نوبات‏ ‏الصداع والام الرأس في أجزاء مختلفة وآلام في منطقة العنق والأكتاف بالناحية‏ ‏الخلفية للرقبة.‏

وأوضح أن من بين هذه الأعراض أيضا انقباض عضلات الفك وتضخيمها وحدوث طرقعة ‏ ‏بالفك أثناء مضغ الطعام وحدوث ضغط مستمر على الأذن وتغير شكل الوجه نتيجة تضخم ‏ ‏العضلات مع تآكل الأسنان وتفتتها وإصابتها بموجات من حساسية الأسنان للبارد ‏ ‏والساخن وكذلك تآكل العظام المثبتة لجذور الأسنان .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*دراسة مصرية توصي بتجميد اللحوم قبل طهوها للقضاء علي الميكروبات* 

*  ==============================  =============*
* 

 أكدت دراسة بحثية أجريت بمعهد بحوث صحة الحيوان بطنطا بضرورة تجميد اللحوم في درجه ـ12 درجة مئوية لمدة بضع ساعات قبل تناولها.
... 
حيث إن هذا التجميد يؤدي إلي قتل حويصلات طفيل التوكسوبلازما ثم تسخينها إلي درجه حرارة67 درجة مئوية كافيه لقتل حويصلات الطفيل قبل تناولها, مع طهو اللحوم والأحشاء الداخلية للحيوان( القلب واللسان والكبد) الطازجة جيدا وعدم تذوقها أثناء الطهو, حتي يختفي اللون الأحمر نهائيا وعدم أكل اللحوم والكبدة المشوية النيئة( غير مكتملة النضج) وذلك لتجنب الإصابة بالأمراض.

 يذكر أن طفيل التوكسوبلازما الذي يعرف بـ داء القطط, لأنها من أهم أسباب انتقاله للإنسان عن طريق تناولها أطعمة غير مطهوة, وتسبب إجهاض الحوامل أو مواليد مصابة بمشكلات في القرنية والدماغ, كما أن لحوم الأغنام والأبقار قد تكون حاملة لبويضات هذا الطفيل, وطهوها جيدا يقضي عليه.

 وأكدت الدكتورة أمل عيد الأستاذ المساعد بالمعهد أنه تم فحص عينات من منتجات اللحوم الجاهزة للأكل من( اللانشون والبسطرمة والسلامي), تم جمعها عشوائيا من محلات البقالة والسوبر ماركت في محافظه الغربية, وأظهرت النتائج وجود حويصلات طفيل التوكسوبلازما في العينات التي تم جمعها بنسبه33.3%,66.7% و46.7% في اللانشون والبسطرمة والسلامي, علي التوالي, وترجع هذه النسب العالية إلي عدم تعريض هذه المنتجات إلي درجه حرارة عاليه كافيه لقتل الطفيل في اللحوم المستخدمة أو تعرض هذه المنتجات للتلوث بالطور المعدي للطفيل بعد معالجتها الحرارية أثناء التصنيع أو تلوثها أثناء تقطيعها واعداها للبيع للمستهلك.*

----------


## مروة عاشور

> لقد حذر  الاطباء من الآثار السلبية لمضغ‏ ‏العلكة المستمر على الفك رغم الاعتقاد  السائد لدى الجميع بأن له فوائد سواء ‏للهضم أو تعطير الفم أو تقوية عضلات  الفك.‏


أدهشتني هذه المعلومة..
بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*لماذا غالبية الأشخاص اثناء مضغ العلكة يصبحون غير مباليين بعض الشيء؟**

يساعد مضغ العلكة على تخفيف التوتر، لذلك نجد الكثير من المدربين يمضغونها أثناء المنافسات من أجل الحفاظ على هدوئهم.* 
*
*
*قد  يجعلك هذا الامر تعتقد أن الشخص الذي أمامك غير مبال إذا مضغ العلكة وهدأت  أعصابه خصوصاً إذا كان عصبياً بطبعه. ومن فوائد مضغ العلكة أيضاً أنها  تقلل من السعرات الحرارية حسب ما جاء في دراسة أجريت في جامعة رود آيلاند  الأمريكية، حيث قالت أنها تساعد على تخفيف 67 سعراً حرارياً يومياً. ورغم  أن هذا المقدار من السعرات يبدو ضئيلاً جداً ولا اهمية له، إلا أن أثر قد  يتضح مع مرور الزمن.* 
تأملات

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

موضوع جميل تبارك الله

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

الحمدلله وبعد:

جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء على تلكم المعلومات القيمة وبرغم ان لي بعض التحفظ علي بعضها. ولكن ما شد انتباهي حقيقة هو الكلام أدناه:




> *
> * 
> قال فيه : منذ خمسين سنة فقط تأكد لنا أن جزء المخ الذي تحت الجبهة مباشرة "الناصية" هو المسئول عن الكذب والخطأ
>  وانه مصدر اتخاذ القرارات
>  فلو قطع هذا الجزء من المخ الذي يقع تحت العظمة مباشرة فإن صاحبه لا تكون له إرادة مستقلة ولا يستطيع أن يختار
>  ولأنها مكان الاختيار قال الله تعالى :
>  (لنسفعا بالناصية)
>  أي نأخذه ونحرقه بجريرته




لاحظوا معنى كلمة ناصية وهي رمز مجازي لكرامة وهيبة الانسان فقيل:

أذلَّ فلانٌ ناصيةَ فلانٍ : أهانَه وحطّ من قدره ، - امتلك ناصيةَ البلاغة : أعطته

فالامر مجازي اما علمي فالعقل في القلب واصدار القرارات والعقيدة وما يؤمن به الانسان وما يفكر به هو في القلب لأن العقل في قلب الانسان وليس في رأسه!!

وبتالي الكلام هذا قطعاً ليس بصحيح ابداً.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*لماذا نعطش؟
**
 أولا يجب أن نؤكد بأن العطش ليس هو جفاف الحلق أو الفم ، فرغم أن هذا  الجفاف يسبب الشعور بالعطش لكنه ليس السبب الحقيقي لمعظم حالات الشعور  بالعطش.
... 
 لكن السبب المتفق عليه علمياً حول شعورنا بالعطش هو رسالة من الدماغ إلى  الإنسان بأن أعضاء وأنسجة الجسم تطلب الماء لتواصل عملياتها بنجاح ، خصوصاً  أن معظم جسم الإنسان من ماء وعمليات الحياة تعتمد عليه والكلى لوحدها  مثلاً تحتاج أكثر من لتر يومياً وكذلك الرئتين تحتاج الماء لاتمام عملية  التنفس.
**تأملات*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*معلومات عن جسم الانسان



 ـ كمية الحرارة التي تنبعث في اليوم الواحد من جسم الشخص العادي كافية لجعل 40 لتراً من الماء تصل إلى درجة الغليان!

 ـ الرئة اليُمنى لدى الإنسان تستوعب كمية من الهواء أكثر من الكمية التي  تستوعبها الرئة اليُسرى، ويرجع السبب في ذلك إلى وجود القلب أسفل الرئة  اليسرى!

 ـ أكدت نتائج دراسات طبية أن كل سيجارة يُدخنها الشخص تقتطع نحو 10 دقائق من عمره المفترض!

 ـ تحتوي لحية الشخص البالغ على ما يُراوح بين 7 آلاف و 15 ألف شعرة، أما الحاجب الواحد فيحتوي على ما يراوح بين 450 و600 شعرة!

 ـ حجم الجنين البشري في نهاية أسبوعه الثالث لا يزيد على حجم بذرة السمسم، أما وزنه فلا يزيد على وزن قطرة ماء!

 ـ عندما ينام المرء يزداد طول قامته بمعدل سنتيمتر واحد تقريباً!

 ـ عندما تعطس، تتوقف جميع الأجهزة في جسمك عن العمل بما في ذلك القلب!

 ـ مخ الإنسان يستهلك 20 في المائة من إجمالي الأوكسجين الذي يمتصه الجسم!

 ـ القناة الهضمية التي تبدأ بالفم وتنتهي بفتحة الشرج يبلغ طولها نحو 9 أمتار!

 ـ إذا فقد الإنسان 20 في المائة من ماء جسمه فإنه يموت حتماً!

 ـ يتألف جسم الشخص البالغ من حوالي مئة تريليون خلية!

 ـ المناطق الوحيدة التي لا يُمكن أن ينمو فيها شعر لدى الإنسان هي الشفاه والكفان وأخمصا القدمين!

 ـ الحازوقة (الفواق) تُصيب الرجال أكثر من النساء!

 ـ النسيج البشري الأسرع نمواً هو نخاع العظم، ويليه نسيج الشعر!

 ـ تبدأ بصمات أصابع الجنين في الظهور بعد مرور حوالي 15 أسبوعاً على بداية الحمل!

 ـ يحتوي جسم الإنسان على نحو 600 عضلة وتُشكل تلك العضلات ما نسبته 40 في المائة من إجمالي وزن الشخص!

 ـ الكبد هو العضو الداخلي الوحيد في جسم الإنسان الذي لديه القدرة على النمو ثانية إذا تم اقتطاع جزء منه جراحياً!

 ـ يولد الإنسان من دون العظمتين اللتين تغطيان الركبتين ولا تظهر هاتان العظمتان إلا بين الثانية والسادسة من العمر!

 ـ إذا وضعت سماعات للأذن لمدة ساعة واحدة، فإن ذلك سيؤدي إلى تضاعف البكتيريا في داخل أُذنيك بمعدل 700 مرة!

 ـ يتسبب الذباب المنزلي في نقل نحو 30 مرضاً معدياً مختلفاً إلى الإنسان!

 ـ أصغر عظمة في جسم الإنسان تُعرف باسم «عظمة الركاب» وتوجد في داخل الأذن!

 ـ دم الإنسان يقطع مسافة تصل إلى 9 آلاف كيلومتر يومياً عبر الأوعية الدموية المختلفة!

 ـ العيون الزرقاء هي الأكثر حساسية ضد الضوء، أما العيون السوداء فإنها الأقل تأثراً بالضوء

**سبحان الله

*

----------


## مروة عاشور

استمتعت كثيرًا بقراءة هذه المعلومات
اللهم أعنّا على شكر نعمائكِ وذكْرنا إن نسينا

بارك الله فيكِ شيرين.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*شكرا لمتابعتك الدائمة أختنا الكريمة التوحيد .*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

* كلمة الساندوتش      ؟؟* 
  
 * كلمة ساندوتش      مشتقة من اسم رجل حقيقي يدعي إيريل سندويتش ولد عام 1718 لأبوين من الطبقة      الإنجليزية الراقية.. ويقال انه اخترع الساندويتش بسبب ولعه الكبير بلعب      الكوتشينة وعدم استعداده لترك اللعبة والقيام لمائدة الطعام.. ولحل هذه المشكلة      تفنن في ابتكار الساندوتشات وألف عنها كتابا عنها دعاه “تحليل المأكل الخفيفة      والمقبلات المرافقة”*  * حقيقة التقويم      الميلادي

* 
 
 * التقويم      الميلادي لم يبدأ إلا بعد وفاة عيسى المسيح بـ 550 عام حين اقترح استعماله      دنيسيوس اكسايجوس كاهن روما في القرن السادس الميلادي.. واليوم يعتقد أن      اكسايجوس أخطأ في وضع التاريخ الصحيح لميلاد المسيح؛ وأنه ولد قبل خمس أيام على      الأقل من الموعد الشائع حاليا (الأول من يناير)!!*  

  * عسكرية زيادة عن      اللزوم ؟؟

* 
 
 * القائد      الروماني العظيم كاليورنيوس حكم بإعدام أحد الجنود بتهمة قتل زميل له في الجيش.      إلا أن الجلاد أوقف تنفيذ الحكم في آخر لحظة حين ظهر القتيل من بين الحشود..      وحين وصل الخبر إلى كاليورنيوس أمر بقتل الجنديين والجلاد..*  * الجندي الأول      لأنه سبق وحكم عليه بالموت، والجندي الثاني لأنه تسبب بقتل زميله خطأ، والجلاد      لأنه لم ينفذ أمرا عسكريا !!*  

  * لا تستهين      بالفاصلة ،،،

* 



  * لا يجب      الاستهانة أبدا بعلامات الترقيم في الكتابة.. فالقيصر الروسي الإسكندر الثالث      كتب قرارا يتضمن نفي أحد المقربين من زوجته إلى سيبيريا يقول نصه: “عفونا عنه      مستحيل ، ينفى إلى سيبيريا”..
    وحين رأت زوجته القرار غيرت مكان الفاصلة بعد كلمة مستحيل فتحول المعنى إلى:      “عفونا عنه ، مستحيل ينفى إلى سيبيريا” فنجا الرجل!!*  

  * من أين جاء شهر      العسل* ؟

 


  * تسمية شهر      العسل انطلقت من رومانيا حيث كانت العادة أن يشرب العروسان العسل ممزوجا بالماء      عند الزواج كل يوم ولمدة شهر كامل..
    ومن هذه العادة أطلق على أول شهر في الزواج اسم “شهر العسل” قبل أن يشيع المسمى      في أوروبا وبقية العالم!* 
 * ثاني مشروب      بالعالم بعد الماء ؟

* 

  * ثاني أعظم      مشروب يشربه البشر بعد الماء مزيج اصطناعي أسود يدعى: كوكا كولا .* 
 * النحس عند بعض      الشعوب ؟* 


  * تملك شعوب      العالم اعتقادات مضحكة بخصوص النحس والحظ السيئ.. ففي هولندا مثلا يعتقدون أن      أصحاب الشعر الأحمر يجلبون النحس، أما في الصين فيعتقدون أن كنس المنازل في أول      ثلاثة أيام من السنة “يكنس” معه النحس وسوء الطالع، أما في نيجيريا فيعتقد أن      غسل الملابس ليلا تجلب لصاحبها الحظ السيئ، وفي دول كثيرة يرتبط الرقم 13      بالنحس وسوء الطالع لدرجة لا يوضع على لوحات المصاعد وأبواب البيوت..* 
 * الأفندي

* 

  * “المندرين”      فاكهة حمضية من الفصيلة البرتقالية نعرفها باسم “ أفندي”.. وتعود هذه التسمية      إلى باشا مصري يدعى يوسف أحمد أفندي أحضرها من إيطاليا وزرعها لأول مرة في مصر      فعرفت باسمه…

*
  
  * أقدم سلالة      حاكمة في التاريخ ؟

* 

  * أقدم سلالة      حاكمة في التاريخ هي الموجودة حاليا في اليابان وتعود جذورها إلى ماقبل المسيح      عليه السلام، وحتى الحرب العالمية الثانية كان ينظر إليها كعائلة مقدسة تنحدر      من نور الشمس ولايجوز النظر إليها مباشرة.. ويعد الإمبراطور الحالي “أكيهيتو”      رقم 250 في ترتيب الأباطرة..

*
 
 * أقصر كلمة في      اللغة العربية هي (ق) بالكسرة..

* 



  * وتأتي من      “وقى” “وقاية” “يقي” وتستعمل في حالة الأمر كأن تقول:
    يا محمد قِ نفسك شر الأشرار..*
  
  * من طرق مكافحة      الفئران ؟

* 

  * في جاوه      الغربية كان يتحتم على من يريد الزواج أن يقدم 250 ذنب فأر، وبهذه الطريقة      تمكنت الجزيرة من الحد من أعداد الفئران التي طالما أتلفت المحاصيل.. وفي عام      1970 لجأت الصين لطريقة مشابهه لمكافحة التناسل الرهيب لجرذان المزارع حيث أمرت      كل مواطن بتقديم مايثبت قتله لمئة جرذ على الأقل…* 
 * أكثر الناس      فراسة ؟

* 

  * يقول العلماء      أكثر الناس فراسة ثلاثة:
    صاحب يوسف عندما قال لامرأته أكرمي مثواه ولم يكن يعرفه ، وأبو بكر حين استخلف      عمر من بين الصحابة ، وزوجة موسى حين قالت لأبيها “يا أبت استأجره إن خير من      استأجرت القوي الأمين”* 
 * كل سيجارة = 10      دقائق من عمرك !!

* 



  * أكدت دراسات      طبية كثيرة أن كل سيجارة يدخنها الشخص تقتطع نحو 10 دقائق من عمره المفترض..      كما أصبح مؤكدا أنها تتقدم على أي عادة ضارة أخرى يمكن أن تقصر من عمر الإنسان      بما في ذلك الكحول والبدانة وعدم ممارسة الرياضة !* 


 * أول دولة ملحدة      رسمياً !!

* 



  * في عام 1967      أعلنت ألبانيا عن نفسها رسميا كأول دولة ملحدة في العالم، وعلى إثر ذلك قامت      بإغلاق الكنائس والمساجد والمعابد “إلى الأبد” واعتبار التعبد بكافة أشكاله      جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون!!*  

  * أغرب عملية      إنقاذ في العالم*      ؟

 



  * أغرب عملية      إنقاذ حدثت عام 1982 حين كان ساعي البريد فرانك دراكمان يسير في أحد شوارع      بروكلين ففتح كيس القماش الذي يضع فيه الرسائل فسقطت فيه (في تلك اللحظة      بالذات) طفلة رضيعة من الدور السادس عشر !*  

  * كم عدد دول      العالم ؟

* 
  * 
يبدوا أن لا      أحد يعرف بالضبط العدد الحقيقي لدول العالم.. ففي أحيان كثيرة أصادف ارقاما      تتراوح بين 150 و160 و163 و170!!
    وكانت صحيفة الليموند قد حاولت معرفة العدد الفعلي لدول العالم فاكتشفت أن      فرنسا تعترف بـ190 دولة وروسيا بـ172 وألمانيا بـ281، أما صحيفة الإيكونمست      فذكرت أن عدد الدول لايقل عن 168 دولة ولايزيد عن 254!*
  
  * ما معنى إسم      جوجل ؟

* 




 * جوجل اسم لمحرك  بحث على الانترنت بلغت شهرته حد تحوله إلى “فعل” دخل قواميس اللغة (بحيث يمكن  لأحدهم القول: جوجلت كلمة كذا وكذا، أو جوجل كلمة كذا وكذا)…!إ
غير أن الاسم ذاته ليس جديدا في علم الرياضيات ويطلق على كل رقم يملك على يمينه  مليون صفر

*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

كيف تعمل الممحاة؟
7650_353173368117383_773360365_n.jpg



 من أكثر الاعتقادات  الخاطئة شيوعاً هي أن قلم الرصاص مصنوع من مادة الرصاص. ولكن في الواقع فإن  قلم الرصاص مصنوع من الجرافيت والماء والطين وهي الخلطة التي ابتكرها جاك  كونت عام 1795، ثم تمت إضافة الممحاة إلى الطرف الخلفي من أقلام الرصاص بعد  ذلك التاريخ بحوالي قرن من الزمن. وتتمثل آلية عمل الممحاة في إزالة مادة  الجرافيت عن الورق. وتحتوي الممحاة على بعض المواد البترولية والمطاط مما  يجعل جزيئات الجرافيت تلتصق بها ويرتفع عن الورق عند حكها. وبعض أنواع  الممحاة لها قدرة أكبر من غيرها على جمع الجرافيت .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

فعلا موضوع ممتع
بالنسبة لهذه:



> *لماذا غالبية الأشخاص اثناء مضغ العلكة يصبحون غير مباليين بعض الشيء؟**
> 
> يساعد مضغ العلكة على تخفيف التوتر، لذلك نجد الكثير من المدربين يمضغونها أثناء المنافسات من أجل الحفاظ على هدوئهم.* 
> *
> *
> *قد  يجعلك هذا الامر تعتقد أن الشخص الذي أمامك غير مبال إذا مضغ العلكة وهدأت  أعصابه خصوصاً إذا كان عصبياً بطبعه. ومن فوائد مضغ العلكة أيضاً أنها  تقلل من السعرات الحرارية حسب ما جاء في دراسة أجريت في جامعة رود آيلاند  الأمريكية، حيث قالت أنها تساعد على تخفيف 67 سعراً حرارياً يومياً. ورغم  أن هذا المقدار من السعرات يبدو ضئيلاً جداً ولا اهمية له، إلا أن أثر قد  يتضح مع مرور الزمن.* 
> تأملات


بصراحة ...كل الناس تقول هذا الكلام ...أما أنا فأشعر بالعصبية الشديدة مع اللامبالاة الاستفزازية إذا مضغت العلكة ولا تسأليني كيف (ابتسامة)

----------

